# Celebrities with Torts



## Guggie (Apr 10, 2012)

Some of you may remember reading that my favorite author is Stephen King. I just got done reading an article about him from the SundayTimes and found the following:

...Thatâ€™s the desk that King sits at every day, and it is where he writes. Right now heâ€™s writing a book called Joyland, about an amusement park serial killer. Below the window is a patch of well-fenced land, with an enormous African spurred tortoise nosing around in it, like a monstrous ambulatory rock.

and:

...And the lifetime achievement awards? â€œIt makes them happy to give they to me. And they go out in the shed, but the people donâ€™t know that.â€ Then Tabby King turns up to tell us that it is time for dinner, and, she adds, back at the big house the gargantuan African Spurred Tortoise had just been discovered trying to rape a rock.â€

Wow! I never knew that he owned a tort! So it got me wondering - what other celebrities own torts? Does anyone know?

Here's the original article...

http://firewireblog.com/2012/04/08/stephen-king-writing-new-novel-called-joyland/


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2012)

I only know of Wil Smith and Leonardo Di Caprio.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2012)

"Kate" from NCIS, you know...she is now on Risoli and Isles, can't remember her name...Sasha Alexander!!! Yeah that's right. Well anyway, she has a sulcata. It played a small part in one of the Risoli and Isles episodes the first season.


----------



## Guggie (Apr 10, 2012)

I of course forgot to mention our resident celebs, like Aldabraman, Tom & Emysemys (at least they're darn near celebs to me!)


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tom said:


> I only know of Wil Smith and Leonardo Di Caprio.



Oh wow, did not know that. Very neato!


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 10, 2012)

Tom said:


> I only know of Wil Smith and Leonardo Di Caprio.



Oooh, what kind of torts do they own?


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2012)

Update: Leo informed me today that he no longer has a tortoise. Gave it away since he is gone so much.

Wil bought one or two baby sulcatas from a friend a few months ago. It was a gift for one of his kids.


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 10, 2012)

Tom said:


> Update: Leo informed me today that he no longer has a tortoise. Gave it away since he is gone so much.
> 
> Wil bought one or two baby sulcatas from a friend a few months ago. It was a gift for one of his kids.



LOL. Wow, do you really know Leonardo? 

Aww, that's cute. I hope he knows how to take good care of them! It'd be cool if he ended up on the tortoiseforum.. although that's not likely! :shy:


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 10, 2012)

Alan Menken, the guy who composed almost all the Disney songs we like, has a 'tortarium' in his home- a tortoise-oriented solarium with several large torts in it. It was on a Sunday program about performers that I almost never watcb.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 10, 2012)

My solar install guys are here today. I told them to watch out for Shelly. One of the guys said, "We were at Stephen King's place awhile back for an install. He has a HUGE tortoise." I got really excited because the guy held his arms out as wide as he could, like it might have been a full grown aldabra or something super fancy, lol. I figured if anyone knew what it was, it'd be here on the forum. So, a sully for Mr. King. I wonder what he named it.... ????


----------



## Arnold_rules (Sep 10, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> My solar install guys are here today. I told them to watch out for Shelly. One of the guys said, "We were at Stephen King's place awhile back for an install. He has a HUGE tortoise." I got really excited because the guy held his arms out as wide as he could, like it might have been a full grown aldabra or something super fancy, lol. I figured if anyone knew what it was, it'd be here on the forum. So, a sully for Mr. King. I wonder what he named it.... ????



Endless possibilities (all speculations):

Cujo
Christine
Creepshow
It
Tommyknocker
Dark Half
Needful Thing
Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Tyrtle (Sep 11, 2012)

Clint Eastwood family has a tortoise. I saw it on one of those horrible reality tv shows.


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Tom knows lots of celebrities. Tom knows just about everything there is to know about sulcatas and if he says it, it must be true! I am not kidding, I have looked over lots of old posts and I am convinced that Tom is 'the man'! Did you know that Tom just found wild hatchling tortoises roaming in his tort pen (they came from his torts and were not incubated but hatched naturally)? Pretty amazing.


----------



## Creedence (Sep 11, 2012)

Clint Eastwood has a Sulcata. o:


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 11, 2012)

Creedence said:


> Clint Eastwood has a Sulcata. o:


----------

